# Queen Elizabeth



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if Queen Elizabeth had pressurized boiler rooms?
I believe Queen Mary did but can find nothing to say that Queen Elizabeth did. 

Thanks

Jim S


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

She wasn't too good over Christmas but I hear she's a lot better now.

John T


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Yes she did, 4 of them 1 and 2 joined together and 3 and 4 joined together but individually could be indepentent. 1 and 3 were used in harbour.
Between the boilers rooms was the genny room. (QE1)


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

One of the best books on the QE was by Potter & Frost "The ELIZABETH".

One story about a complete blackout during the night before sailing from Southampton. Interesting read.

I made two crossings in her in 1968... as a passenger age 15. Did a tour from Steering Flat to Fore Peak. Bright shiny turbines room, but the boiler rooms with the air locks everything seemed dark and scary. Stories about steam enough to 'cut you in half'. 

Stephen


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for the confirmation that Queen Elizabeth (the ship, not the Monarch) did operate with pressurized boiler rooms - the "closed stokehold" principle.

Jim S


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

I recall the "Thump" on your ear drums as you stepped through the airlock doors into the boiler room of cruiser Black Prince as she did full power trials off the NZ Northland coast.
I understand that Her Magesty was suffering from a cold, not indigestion.

Bob


----------

